# The Best Book Ever Written on Giant TX Trout



## wos

*Due to the great response from "2Coolers" on my current book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers," I am putting up a new thread for those who haven't heard about my book. Also, I wanted to let you know that my book is now available at a number of retail outlets including one of our favorites, "Fishing Tackle Unlimited". If you would like for me to personalize your book, please order directly from my website. Here are a few highlights from my book:

>Classic factual stories and photos from 34 of the top Texas trout fishermen, including how, when, and where they caught their "personal best "monster trout.

>Relevant information and the latest scientific research on Texas trout that helps us to become better fishermen.

>Conservation measures and practices that will help build a world class Texas trout fishery.

To order my 265 page classic, go to www.topwaterpublishing.com .
They make great gifts. Thanks again to all you fishermen for your great response. Think monster trout!

Captions for photos in order:
1.Mike Blackwood state record 13 lbs, 9 oz. 1975-1996
2.Jim Wallace state record 13 lbs, 11.04 oz. 1996- 2002
3.Bud Rowland current state record 15 lbs, 6 oz. 2002- present

*


----------



## [email protected]

Being a fair weather fisherman and with less than ideal fishing conditions, I was bored so pulled out my copy and started reading through it. I don't know if anything will make me a better fisherman but I really enjoyed reading it again. Also, reminded me that it makes a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Big "D"

Scotts book is outstanding cause it has reL FACTS AND AWESOME PICTURES! if YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN A TROPOHY TROUT HUNTER JUST READING THE HOW AND WHERE OF ALL THESES LEGEND BIG TROUT CHASERS CAN MOTIVATE YOU AND TAKE YOU TO THE NEXT LECEL. tHEY ARE ALSO AWESOME GIFTRS FOR CHRITMAS, BIRTHDAYS OR FATHERS DAY[EVEN MOTHERS DAY, AS MY WIFE LOVE TO FISH!]
Big "D"


----------



## IWade

And it's entertaining not to mention informative!


----------



## Rolls

I picked up a copy of FTU last week and read it over Thanksgiving. It's a great read and makes you think about what you should and shouldn't keep as a responsible fisherman. I enjoyed the stories about the one's that got away more than the personal best.


----------



## jm423

Well written, interesting and informative, by a guy who knows whereof he speaks. Definitely not an armchair scribe, that I can say without reservation since knowing him around 40 years.


----------



## wos

*Follow up on posted photos*

*Just following up on the three photos posted on this thread. Most of you probably know this but these three fishermen have all owned the coveted Texas state record trout* *title. All three are amazing trophy trout fishermen and have caught more than their fair share of world class trout. They are the real deal and each one of these guys still actively pursues monster Texas trout. Get their stories and much much more at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## JimD

Wos- 

Why are you always typing in bold? Kinda like someone typing in all caps all the time.

I can see it for a special point or notice but all the time in the extra heavy black??


----------



## wos

*Another great fish from the TX record holder*

Here is another great fish from the current Texas record holder, Bud Rowland. He is an amazing fisherman and is still sight casting big trout in his 70's. Hope I can do that! This fish was over 10 and believe me, he has caught his fair share of 10 plus fish over the years. Get his story and many more in my current book at www.topwaterpublishing.com .Thanks, wos (Scott)


----------



## Bocephus

Been cussed & discussed before....in regards to Bud Rowlands "record" trout. No doubt it was a big one.......BUT...

Although *he chose not bring his fish in to have it "officially" weighed*, his catch from the Lower Laguna is officially recognized at the incredible length of 37-1/4 inches and 15lb-6 oz.

Still haven't figured out how the fish can be recognized as the official state record.


----------



## irbjd

Bocephus said:


> Been cussed & discussed before....in regards to Bud Rowlands "record" trout. No doubt it was a big one.......BUT...
> 
> Although *he chose not bring his fish in to have it "officially" weighed*, his catch from the Lower Laguna is officially recognized at the incredible length of 37-1/4 inches and 15lb-6 oz.
> 
> Still haven't figured out how the fish can be recognized as the official state record.


What he said.


----------



## IWade

Great photos too.


----------



## pickn'fish

Bocephus said:


> Been cussed & discussed before....in regards to Bud Rowlands "record" trout. No doubt it was a big one.......BUT...
> 
> Although *he chose not bring his fish in to have it "officially" weighed*, his catch from the Lower Laguna is officially recognized at the incredible length of 37-1/4 inches and 15lb-6 oz.
> 
> Still haven't figured out how the fish can be recognized as the official state record.


Good question. A supposedly certified scale (IGFA?) was used, length is another matter... Pretty sure the state boys wanted bragging rights. It's been suggested before. And so, Rowland's fish was endorsed as a new state record. Some might question the current state record.


----------



## wos

*Rowland's record trout*

I have to admit that after Rowland set the new record mark, I too was very skeptical for several years. However, after researching Rowland's fish and spending a good bit of time interviewing him, I'm convinced that he did in fact catch the monster Lower Laguna Madre trout that he said he did. Rowland is an extremely dedicated big trout specialist who had CPR'D many huge fish over 10 pounds and he has the photos to prove it. He also holds 5 IGFA records, three of which are trout over 10 pounds caught on various fly fishing tippets. Check out his detailed story in my book and I think you might agree, he his the real deal when it comes to catching world class trout and his record trout is what it is . wos


----------



## Bocephus

wos said:


> I have to admit that after Rowland set the new record mark, I too was very skeptical for several years. However, after researching Rowland's fish and spending a good bit of time interviewing him, I'm convinced that he did in fact catch the monster Lower Laguna Madre trout that he said he did. Rowland is an extremely dedicated big trout specialist who had CPR'D many huge fish over 10 pounds and he has the photos to prove it. He also holds 5 IGFA records, three of which are trout over 10 pounds caught on various fly fishing tippets. Check out his detailed story in my book and I think you might agree, he his the real deal when it comes to catching world class trout and his record trout is what it is . wos


Nobody's ever disputed that Rowland has caught some awesome trout. BUT...you can't weigh, or measure a story, or a photograph.

What TP&W did was cheapen, and bastardize the means of certifying a State Record fish.

So, can someone give bogus length, and girth measurements to a Taxidermist, get a replica made....go out on the water and take a grainy picture then proclaim they have caught the new state record fish....and of course honorably released it in the name Conservation ? Will that persons "story & photograph" be accepted as the new record ?....if not why ? Rowland has no more proof than they do.

:work:


----------



## railbird

I've seen multiple trout that size while drifting the flats of the Laguna madre. I have no doubt they are there. I don't know the man, but I believe he did exactly as he claims. It doesn't really matter what we think, it is the certified for state record. I hope to break it over the next few years and I fully intend to release it, unless it happens between Labor Day and Memorial Day. I'm buying myself a new 30lb boga, so I can get an accurate measurement when it happens.


----------



## Bocephus

Hell, let's just go ahead and proclaim you as the new state record holder.....you don't need any proof ! 

Just make up what ever weight, and length you want. Lot's of fools will believe you !

LMAO !


----------



## Joe T

more fools will not.


----------



## capt. david

Unless Bogas are professionally calibrated, their close but not certified accurate. Pictures can weigh anything you want them too. I am with Bo on this one. I love how people always see or lose big trout! Water magnifies their size!!!


----------



## railbird

I know what I'm seeing, I spend about 100 days a year sight fishing. In the month of July, I saw between 500 and 600 trout in 7 days of fishing landed 36 trout between 25" - 31" (every fish I was cpr'd. Search threads in July, I posted many pictures. I caught a 30" trout, right next to one that was 3"- 4" wider across the back and "looked" like it was a foot longer. I've seen that fish or one like it for the last 3 years on multiple occasions. I honestly don't care if anyone believes me or not. 

Why does everyone need to kill fish to have validation? As for the record, I'm very impressed with someone who would do the right thing and release such a treasure back in the water for someone to catch another day. Can you imagine how many eggs she could lay per year?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

railbird said:


> I know what I'm seeing, I spend about 100 days a year sight fishing. In the month of July, I saw between 500 and 600 trout in 7 days of fishing landed 36 trout between 25" - 31" (every fish I was cpr'd. Search threads in July, I posted many pictures. I caught a 30" trout, right next to one that was 3"- 4" wider across the back and "looked" like it was a foot longer. I've seen that fish or one like it for the last 3 years on multiple occasions. I honestly don't care if anyone believes me or not.
> 
> Why does everyone need to kill fish to have validation? As for the record, I'm very impressed with someone who would do the right thing and release such a treasure back in the water for someone to catch another day. Can you imagine how many eggs she could lay per year?


I fish with a ******* that in his early days before knowing what a big trout was (and before guiding) caught and filleted a trout over 35" out of Sabine Lake. 
These big trout are out there and if anyone has seen one it is Railbird.
What ever came of that huge fish skull that Mike McBride found and dwarfed 27-28" trout skulls? He wrote an article in the TSF Magazine a while back and the confirmation of its species was left open ended.
Here it is:http://www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/fishing/beasts-legend/subpage480.html

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## wos

*Next TX record trout*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fish with a ******* that in his early days before knowing what a big trout was (and before guiding) caught and filleted a trout over 35" out of Sabine Lake.
> These big trout are out there and if anyone has seen one it is Railbird.
> What ever came of that huge fish skull that Mike McBride found and dwarfed 27-28" trout skulls? He wrote an article in the TSF Magazine a while back and the confirmation of its species was left open ended.
> Here it is:http://www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/fishing/beasts-legend/subpage480.html
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Rail & Smack: I also agree, without a doubt, that there are world class fish out there that will eventually surpass Rowland's current state record. I have seen five over the years that would probably make the cut. Two of these were in the Lower Laguna, one in the Land Cut and two in Baffin. During the 60's I worked for Coastal Fisheries on their fin fish studies in the LLM. One day a commercial fisherman brought a trout head to the lab that he had taken from one on his high lines. The head was haning on a trot line hook for several days and the crabs had cleaned it out up to the gill plates. Just the head and no body tissue weighed close to four pounds. We estimated the fish to be between 15-17 pounds. The gray ghosts are there much like those 8 1/2 year old monster bucks that get by on low fence country. Few and far between, but definitely there! Like those monster bucks, they just don't need to be taken before their time wos


----------



## Bocephus

No problem...

Let's just change a record like Rowland's to read "Alleged State Record"...instead of "Certified State Record"....

I'm sure you'd rather have an "Alleged Cardiologist" perform surgery on your heart rather than a "Certified Cardiologist"

Carry on.....


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisherman from my book*

Here is another world class trout fisherman from my book. This is Mike Blackwood who held the state record for almost 20 years. This particular fish is one of two Star winners that he has snatched from Baffin. Mike still specializes in sight casting big trout and, like many of us down south, he had become a serious practicioner of CPR. Check out his amazing stories and catches in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## Salt Water Texan

Railbird, I share your passion for sight casting to large trout. In 1957 I caught my first Baffin Bay trophy on lures while wade fishing with my Dad. I was 13 yrs. old, but I was hooked for life. Over the last 56 years I've seen a lot of big trout, the biggest being a 17 1/2 lb. fish at a fish house in Flour Bluff about 1965.

People are correct in believing there are still trout of that size in the Laguna & Baffin. They just aren't always where you expect them to be. Two years ago while wade fishing with a friend we spotted 3 large trout swimming towards us. My friend made a cast and as luck would have it he hooked the smallest of the bunch: 32" -11 lbs. The fact that makes this catch remarkable is that we were fishing about 75 yards from Laguna Shores road.

If you too love trout fishing I highly recommend this book. It is full of great stories, pictures, facts about the when where and how of trophy trout fishing, and is very informative about the life cycle of Texas trout. The book makes great Christmas presents.


----------



## gater

Bocephus said:


> Been cussed & discussed before....in regards to Bud Rowlands "record" trout. No doubt it was a big one.......BUT...
> 
> Although *he chose not bring his fish in to have it "officially" weighed*, his catch from the Lower Laguna is officially recognized at the incredible length of 37-1/4 inches and 15lb-6 oz.
> 
> Still haven't figured out how the fish can be recognized as the official state record.


I agree, as far as I'm concerned Jim Wallace holds the current State Record.


----------



## gater

*WOS*



wos said:


> I have to admit that after Rowland set the new record mark, I too was very skeptical for several years. However, after researching Rowland's fish and spending a good bit of time interviewing him, I'm convinced that he did in fact catch the monster Lower Laguna Madre trout that he said he did. Rowland is an extremely dedicated big trout specialist who had CPR'D many huge fish over 10 pounds and he has the photos to prove it. He also holds 5 IGFA records, three of which are trout over 10 pounds caught on various fly fishing tippets. Check out his detailed story in my book and I think you might agree, he his the real deal when it comes to catching world class trout and his record trout is what it is . wos


If Rowland handles all of his CPR'd fish like the one in the photo of the alleged State record how many you think survived, might want to share that with him next time you talk to him. I would think that these so called big trout CPR experts would know better


----------



## Joe T




----------



## wos

Joe T said:


>


Joe T: Great video about Bud Rowland and his TX state record trout and world record on a fly rod. I really enjoyed my time spent with him developing my book on world class TX trout. This guy thinks big trout 24/7. wos


----------



## wos

*Blackwood's lures*



wos said:


> Here is another world class trout fisherman from my book. This is Mike Blackwood who held the state record for almost 20 years. This particular fish is one of two Star winners that he has snatched from Baffin. Mike still specializes in sight casting big trout and, like many of us down south, he had become a serious practicioner of CPR. Check out his amazing stories and catches in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


Blackwood is an extraordinary sightcaster and can see big trout that your average fisherman would wade right past. Here are a couple of his small home built floater divers that have produced so many big fish for him. Get the Blackwood story in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another former state record trout holder*

Jim Wallace is one of the best of the best when it comes to locating and catching really big trout. He fishes the upper, mid and lower TX coast and yes Louisiana waters as well. Here is a photo of Jim back in the day and of course his record fish is on the first page of this thread. Get his story and much, much more in my book on world class Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Think big trout! wos


----------



## wos

*Another outlet for "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow"*

Marburger's Sporting Goods in Seabrook is now carrying my book for those trout fishermen that live in the area. For a a list local retailers near you, go to my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Check out this incredible fish taken by Tansel Basci. He and his brother Oktay are amazing big trout fishers who grew up in the Kingsville area. They have both scored multiple trophy trout in the ULM and Baffin. Get their fishing stories and expertise in my book on giant TX trout. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisherman from my book*

This is Oktay Basci, brother of Tansel Basci in the previous post. Oktay is another ULM/Baffin Bay expert when it comes to fishing for and catching monster trout. He and his brother have won many high end tournaments and have earned the respect of many fellow world class fishermen. Check out this gorgeous fish, really colored up nicely. Get his stories on the when, where and how to score big fish in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Still time to order before Christmas. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Check out this Sabine monster*

This is Kelly Rising with his Sabine Lake record, what a fish, talk about a beef master. Kelly grew up near Sabine and has fished it all his life. Get his personal story on this amazing fish plus the when, where and how he fishes Sabine. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## MIKE S.

Picked up a copy at ftu last week, great book.


----------



## wos

*Thanks Mike*



MIKE S. said:


> Picked up a copy at ftu last week, great book.


Thanks Mike and glad you liked my book, hope it helps to make you an even better trout fisherman. A special thanks as well to all you 2 coolers who have made my book a part of your fishing library, couldn't do it with out you. Wishing all of you and yours a wonderful Christmas. Tighter Lines, Scott (wos)


----------



## wos

*Another world class TX trout and fisherman*

Here is John Sutton, one of the "best of the best" big trout fishers in Texas. John has scored a trout over 13 pounds and that is as good as it gets in terms of a personal best. John has shared his stories and personal fishing expertise with me on how, when and where these massive fish can be had. Get John's take on big trout and much, much more in my recent book on world class TX trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## gonefishing2

So is it true that the trout, say over 8lbs don't do much breeding? I was told by a smart man once that letting the big girls go didn't do much good, As they likely wouldn't survive to catch another meal as they have exhuasted all efforts on the fight, and they don't so much egg lAying at that point anyways. I know trying to keep a trout alive in a live well is very difficult.

Don't shoot the messenger, just asking a question for clarification.


----------



## wos

Gonefishing2: Good questions which are often asked about trout. Large trout are prolific breeders, up to a million eggs. However, because there are much smaller numbers of large trout in the spawning population as compared to smaller fish, larger fish, collectively contribute less overall spawn than the much larger population of smaller fish. I am not aware of live well studies on larger trout, but I think most would agree that in the warmer months it is more difficult to keep fish in live wells due to higher water temps. During the cooler months, survival is better on fish retained in live wells. Survival of big trout after the catch is dependent on how fish are handled and conditioning of the fish prior to the catch. Hope this was helpful, wos


gonefishing2 said:


> So is it true that the trout, say over 8lbs don't do much breeding? I was told by a smart man once that letting the big girls go didn't do much good, As they likely wouldn't survive to catch another meal as they have exhuasted all efforts on the fight, and they don't so much egg lAying at that point anyways. I know trying to keep a trout alive in a live well is very difficult.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, just asking a question for clarification.


----------



## gonefishing2

Thanks for the reply wos! I guess from what I understood, I 17 inch female laid like 10 million eggs and a 30 inch trout laid like 100k eggs. I made those numbers up, but It was something long those lines. Kind of like deer are pretty much done breeding at like 6 years old, or Atleast most of the breeding is done by 3-4 year olds. Again, my numbers are made up, even on the deer, but from what I remember it goes something like that. I tell you, I will see if I can research some data, and if anyone has info, please share. And wos, sorry if I hijacked your thread, I didn't mean to, I am a huge fan of your information and thought I would get your opinion.


----------



## wos

*More monster trout from my book*

Take a look at these two winter brutes. This is Filip Spencer who holds both the Corpus Christi and Aransas Bay trout records. He is quite a fisherman and has caught some amazing fish from his yak. Get his stories in my book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## troutsupport

Killer pics in the book scott. I love the one of the guy in the leisure suit holding the huge trout. Great stories too.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Got the book from my sister for Christmas! Great read and awesome pics! Was surprised to find that it was signed and personalized by by the author, L. Scott Murray! Awesome gift and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Jeff Atchley

I picked up a couple copies of the book for my buddies for Christmas. This book is a must read if you love to fish for trophy trout. Nice work Scott!!!


----------



## IWade

Five trout limit????

Read why it works in Scott's book. By the way, now is the time for big trout fishing. Bring on the cold, nasty weather and with it big hungry trout.


----------



## ksk

*Five Trout Limits*

I read Mr. Murray's book [two years ago] and must say,I enjoyed the read. Iwade mentions a ''five trout limit''.It looks like that it is working in the areas south of Corpus all the way to Port M. To impose the same limit on the entire Texas Gulf Coast,I'm not completely convince for the need.First,what is the major goal of the ''five trout limit''? If it is for fisherperson to be given a chance to catch a 30+ inch trout,I'd be willing to bet that most folks that go fishing could care less.Most go to catch some fish to eat.So,I do not buy that argument.If the ''five trout limit'',is because we have many more fisherpersons now,and they are removing more fish,well you have my attention.But,I believe what is good down south may not be for ,let's say the Galveston Bay/Trinity complexes.I do not fish those areas so I cannot speak of them.I can speak about the Port O'Conner/Seadrift areas.I fished these areas for 25 years and have seen the changes.I no longer because of health issues.What has happened to these areas is like many areas,the influx of more fisherpersons and guides.I fished with guides several times and enjoyed my trips.The problem per say is not with the individual guide trying to make a living for himself/family but there are several businesses in the area that employs sometimes 8-10 guides a day.On most days,they throw live bait with each boat 3-4 customers.Do the math.Their best months are April - September.That's a lot of trout removed EVERYDAY for months.For these areas,yes I would like to see a ''five trout limit''.But not for one to be given a chance to catch a 30+ trout.Here,it is more quantity than quality.If not a ''five trout limit''than how about a slot limit,let's say no fish kept 18-24 for a few years until the numbers come back and I say drop a keeper to 14 inches.As I said,I can only speak of these areas.I don't think a few individuals or special interest groups should dictate what everyone needs for the entire Texas Coast.What is good down south does not mean it is good for the Sabine/Trinity/Galveston areas. Thank you..


----------



## Salt Water Texan

ksk said:


> I read Mr. Murray's book [two years ago] and must say,I enjoyed the read. Iwade mentions a ''five trout limit''.It looks like that it is working in the areas south of Corpus all the way to Port M. To impose the same limit on the entire Texas Gulf Coast,I'm not completely convince for the need.First,what is the major goal of the ''five trout limit''? If it is for fisherperson to be given a chance to catch a 30+ inch trout,I'd be willing to bet that most folks that go fishing could care less.Most go to catch some fish to eat.So,I do not buy that argument.If the ''five trout limit'',is because we have many more fisherpersons now,and they are removing more fish,well you have my attention.But,I believe what is good down south may not be for ,let's say the Galveston Bay/Trinity complexes.I do not fish those areas so I cannot speak of them.I can speak about the Port O'Conner/Seadrift areas.I fished these areas for 25 years and have seen the changes.I no longer because of health issues.What has happened to these areas is like many areas,the influx of more fisherpersons and guides.I fished with guides several times and enjoyed my trips.The problem per say is not with the individual guide trying to make a living for himself/family but there are several businesses in the area that employs sometimes 8-10 guides a day.On most days,they throw live bait with each boat 3-4 customers.Do the math.Their best months are April - September.That's a lot of trout removed EVERYDAY for months.For these areas,yes I would like to see a ''five trout limit''.But not for one to be given a chance to catch a 30+ trout.Here,it is more quantity than quality.If not a ''five trout limit''than how about a slot limit,let's say no fish kept 18-24 for a few years until the numbers come back and I say drop a keeper to 14 inches.As I said,I can only speak of these areas.I don't think a few individuals or special interest groups should dictate what everyone needs for the entire Texas Coast.What is good down south does not mean it is good for the Sabine/Trinity/Galveston areas. Thank you..


 I agree that each Texas bay system is different from the others and you are right on about guides & recreational fishermen ganging up on a certain area until it is depleted of fish. One reason to implement the five trout limit is to help prevent this from happening, it automatically cuts their catch of trout by 50%.

At the scoping meeting in Corpus Christi everyone agreed that this is not about producing trophy trout. TPWD projections for our trout populations after these limits are in place show that numbers of trout over 25" will only increase by 1.4 % while the overall trout biomass (trout over 15") will increase by 16.5 %. The five trout per day limit has very little to do with trophy trout fishermen, it has everything to do with providing all trout fishermen with a better chance for success.


----------



## wos

*Right on Target*



Salt Water Texan said:


> I agree that each Texas bay system is different from the others and you are right on about guides & recreational fishermen ganging up on a certain area until it is depleted of fish. One reason to implement the five trout limit is to help prevent this from happening, it automatically cuts their catch of trout by 50%.
> 
> At the scoping meeting in Corpus Christi everyone agreed that this is not about producing trophy trout. TPWD projections for our trout populations after these limits are in place show that numbers of trout over 25" will only increase by 1.4 % while the overall trout biomass (trout over 15") will increase by 16.5 %. The five trout per day limit has very little to do with trophy trout fishermen, it has everything to do with providing all trout fishermen with a better chance for success.


Salt Water Texan: I think your comments and perspective are right target regarding our trout fishery. It is pretty obvious to me that TPWD Coastal Fisheries staff and Commissioners are concerned about our trout fishery as well or they wouldn't have called for public scoping meetings. It's really simple to me, the population of trout on the coast has remained relatively constant with the exception of a few freezes and droughts which have made it wobble a bit. However, the number of Texas fishermen have grown massively and will continue. The quality of fish is down and the quanity of fish caught per fishermen is down. Our trout fishery will continue to decline unless we change it's course. wos


----------



## ksk

As mentioned above,I no longer can fish,but started fishing the Texas surf in the late 50's.Back in the day,50's,60's,70's and early 80's, I caught BIG trout from the Matagorda surf to SLP [before the bridge was built].I saw a changes in the mid 80's.The last couple of years that I fished from SLP to the Surfside jetties,I caught lots of trout 10-14 inches.When I say lots,I mean hundreds.A good morning was bringing 5 keepers home.There were times I would hit pockets of trout and get into some 18-22.This was not the norm.Back in the 70's and 80's,it was nothing to catch trout,20-28 inches throwing plastics.I have not caught a trout in the surf over 25 in 15+ years.
This past week I listened to the ''Fishing Show'' [KILT] each morning and I do not once remember anyone talking about the surf.Also,all the threads here on 2cool on the Scooping Meetings have I seen no one mention the same.Here is my question to Mr.Murray and other fisherpersons; is anyone not concerned with what is happening to our fishing[trout] on our coast? Does not the trout numbers in the surf affect our bay systems? My thoughts are,look at the number of oil rigs gone up since the 80's in the Gulf [pollution]; the number of ships coming in and out of all the Gulf Coast ports each day [pollution];and of course Mother Nature. I know there was concerns about the environment on our bays[I agree] but somebody needs to pay attention on what is not happening in our surfs. I cannot tell you the last time I followed a flock of birds working bait fish moving down the surf.I miss those days.I look forward to your thoughts. Thank you..


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisherman*

Check out these two massive trout taken by Cliff Webb in Baffin Bay. Cliff remains at the top of the heap for taking monster trout throughout the 80's,90's and early 2000 years. He has remarkable knowledge and skills when it comes to locating and catching giant fish. Get his stories along with the hows, whens and wheres in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos


----------



## wos

*Check out these monster trout from Matty*

Check out these monster trout taken from Matty. These two giant 32" twins were caught the same day and same area by Bill Pustejousky in Matty. Bill is one heck of a fisherman and has incredible knowledge and skills when it comes to fishing for really big mid coast trout. You can get his stories on when, how and where in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Big trout, incredible fisherman*

Here is a really good fish from a really good fisherman. This is Lee Roy Navarro with a brute from Baffin. Lee Roy is one of those understated big trout speicalists that you don't hear much from but believe me, he is among the best of the best when it comes to finding and coaxing big trout to the bite. Get his insights into fishing for big fish along with where , when and how he catches them in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos


----------



## wos

*It's time to start preparing for these giants*

Here is another incredible fish and one of the very best big trout fishers in Texas. This is John Gill, doing what he does really well, snagging world class trout. Can anyone guess the shoreline in the background? Get his story and fishing savy on big trout in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always and think big trout, wos


----------



## JimD

Hey SpoonFed that is a trophy looking pair you have in your avatar. 

Hey Wos Can you share an excerpt on a story and/or advice from the book to get an idea on what is going on written parts? Thanks, Jim


----------



## wos

JimD: Thanks for your interest in my book. For the best description of book contents and customer reviews, click on my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com. This will give you a good overview of my book, wos ( Scott ).


----------



## donf

Maybe this thread should be moved to the classified section.


----------



## IWade

Cold Weather-Big Trout
The book tells how to fish when it's nasty outside and the big girls are feeding.


----------



## BMTAngler

JimD said:


> Hey SpoonFed that is a trophy looking pair you have in your avatar.


That's what I'm sayin'!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wos

*This guy is among the very the best of the best*

This guy is among the very best of the best when it comes to catching huge fish. This is Cliff Webb who was raised on the Upper Laguna Madre and knows most every nook and cranny where these big girls hang out. He has caught more really big fish than just about anybody I know. If you want to read some really cool stories about big fish caught and big fish lost, when and where they are, get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos


----------



## Trouthunter

Jim Wallace still holds the record as far as I'm concerned...I agree with Bo and if they're going to allow "record" fish just because someone says they caught one then they need two state record categories...One for a fish weighed in on a certified scale with witnesses and another for fish weighed in any other manner.

Great book...keep up the good work.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I caught a 38" yesterday but let her swim. I win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wos

*State Trout Records*



Trouthunter said:


> Jim Wallace still holds the record as far as I'm concerned...I agree with Bo and if they're going to allow "record" fish just because someone says they caught one then they need two state record categories...One for a fish weighed in on a certified scale with witnesses and another for fish weighed in any other manner.
> 
> Great book...keep up the good work.
> 
> TH


 You make a good point about state record fish Trouthunter. I have advocated for going back to our previous state methodology for certificiation of state fish records. I think we could very well recognize a secondary state record fish methodology by simply adopting the exisiting IGFA certification requirements. Thus you could have two separate and distinct recognized state record categories. BTW, thanks for your comments on my book. Hope to do another soon. wos


----------



## wos

*Texas record trout trout length/weight comparisons*

Here is a length/weight comparison of Texas record trout data. It is most interesting how close the Texas record fish are in comparing length to weight. The massive world record trout from Florida is considerably heavier in relation to length. You can read the stories of how, where and when all these record fish were caught in my book at www.topwaterpublishing. Thanks for your continued patronage, wos


----------



## speckcaster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught a 38" yesterday but let her swim. I win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


38" snot shark! That's awesome smacker!

speckcaster


----------



## 2thDr

*Bud's record*

The State record was witnessed by other fishermen Bud Rowland did not know. They took photos, witnessed measurements, weight, and release. He did everything right, from experience. Had Boga checked, along w line for class record. Had he chosen to kill her he could have ended that arguement, but someone would have come up with another reason to doubt him. Come on, guys. 
All of us know that bigger fish exist. Think about them, not tearing down someone who is a great conservationist.


----------



## wos

wos said:


> Here is a length/weight comparison of Texas record trout data. It is most interesting how close the Texas record fish are in comparing length to weight. The massive world record trout from Florida is considerably heavier in relation to length. You can read the stories of how, where and when all these record fish were caught in my book at www.topwaterpublishing. Thanks for your continued patronage, wos


2TH DOCTOR: I couldn't agree with you more. After spending considerable time interviewing Rowland and going through his portfolio( photos and accounts) of many giant trout that he has caught and released, I have no doubt that his Texas state record is the real deal. I do think we need two systems for certification of state record fish along with a polygraph perhaps. See the table comparing lengths and weights I posted yesterday. Thanks, wos


2thDr said:


> The State record was witnessed by other fishermen Bud Rowland did not know. They took photos, witnessed measurements, weight, and release. He did everything right, from experience. Had Boga checked, along w line for class record. Had he chosen to kill her he could have ended that arguement, but someone would have come up with another reason to doubt him. Come on, guys.
> All of us know that bigger fish exist. Think about them, not tearing down someone who is a great conservationist.


----------



## Knotty Fly

2thDr said:


> The State record was witnessed by other fishermen Bud Rowland did not know. They took photos, witnessed measurements, weight, and release. He did everything right, from experience. Had Boga checked, along w line for class record. Had he chosen to kill her he could have ended that arguement, but someone would have come up with another reason to doubt him. Come on, guys.
> All of us know that bigger fish exist. Think about them, not tearing down someone who is a great conservationist.


X3, Bud Rowland is stand-up Man and one hell of a fisherman! And he uses a fly rod! nuff said in my book.


----------



## wos

*Another world class TX trout and fisherman*

Here is one of the best big trout fishers in South Texas. This is captain Todd Casey with a couple of outstanding fish from the "Mother Lagoon". Todd is a young fellow, comparatively speaking, but he has logged a ton of fishing miles down south with a lot of big fish under his belt. Get his stories and fishing savy in my book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com It's Friday, think big fish. wos


----------



## wos

*Mid coast monster trout*

Check out these mid coast monsters. This is Mark Idoux with two huge fish from Matagorda/San Antonio bay. He has caught the Texas bay records from these areas with one fish over 10 and the other over 11. Mark has caught his fair share of giant trout from the mid coast and you can get his personal stories of how, when and where in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always and it's February guys! wos


----------



## wos

*A February monster from Mansfield*

Check out this monster CPR'd trout from Port Mansfield. This is Mike McBride, arguably, the best big trout specialist in the waters surrounding Port Mansfield. He has caught and released more big trout than anyone I can think of in recent Lower Laguna Madre history. Get his stories about big fish as well as 33 other big trout fisher's personal best in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos


----------



## wos

*Here is another giant Feb. trout*

Here is another giant February trout from the "Mother Lagoon". Just another photo of a monster fish outsmarted by "Mansfield Mike". Can anyone guess what February bait he is using? This guy is an amazing big trout fisher and writer as well. Get his personal best story and much, much more in by book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another incredible trout*

Here is another incredible trout from one of the very best trout fishers in the ULM and Baffin. This is Robert Oles with a personal best from where else, good old "Rocky Top" (Baffin Bay). Oles is passionate about big trout and doesn't mind braving the worst weather to have a chance at a big fish. Get his story on how, when and where and much more in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos


----------



## wos

*Another great trout fisher from my book*

Here is another great trout fisher with a gorgeous fish from the depths of "Rocky Top". This is David Rowsey, one of the most prolific trout guides in the ULM and Baffin Bay. David is on them right now and fishing hard for "the one" most every day. Get his story and perspectives on big trout fishing in my book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow.... With Best of the Best Fishers" at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos


----------



## Cudakid1970

I have read your book. There is lots of good insider information on when and where these monsters bite. I have the fish stories broken down by months so that when I drop the boat in the water, I know where to go and what lures to use! I am ready for the sequel.


----------



## jm423

Hey big trout "wanta-catchers" it's about that time of year. Get ole WOS' book, pick up some pointers and go get em. (CPR, please)


----------



## wos

*Gear up now for Big Trout*

Here is another world class Texas trout fisherman with one of many huge fish he has CPR'd over the years. This is Dr. Scott Sparrow with a really big lady he is releasing down South. Scott spends most of time, even in the winter, in really shallow water stalking these big fish. Get his personal best story and when, where and how he does it in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers, wos


----------



## wos

*A great trout and a great trouit fisherman*

This is Dr. Bill Albarado with a giant trout from the Upper Laguna Madre. Bill is a dedicated fisherman and fishes the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin Bay every week. He has scored many big trout and is still in the "hunt" for "the one". Get his personal best story along with insider information and perspectives on our Texas trout fishery in my book on World Class Texas Trout. Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*My lures for late winter/spring*

Here are some of my home built lures for winter/spring. Floater Divers on left and tops on right. Lot's of sweat equity but lot's of enjoyment and they do catch. wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## Cudakid1970

Those are beautiful lures! I would be sick if lost one!


----------



## Truchas

*Nice homeade lures*



wos said:


> Here are some of my home built lures for winter/spring. Floater Divers on left and tops on right. Lot's of sweat equity but lot's of enjoyment and they do catch. wos (L. Scott Murray)


 wos: I like these lures and the colors look perfect for cooler months. Truchas


----------



## wos

*A Texas Big Trout Fishing Icon*

Here is a true Texas fishing Icon when it comes fishing in general and especially for big trout. This is Jay Watkins, who is still fishing and one of the most respected fishing guides on the coast. Jay was blessed to have been at the top of his game during the incredible 80's and 90's when really big fish roamed the shallows of the ULM and Baffin. Read his incredible fishing stories and how he and Cliff Webb double teamed giant trout. Get his best in my book on World Class Texas Trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks for your interest in by book, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*This trout would have been a TX record*

This trout would have no doubt been a new Texas Record. This fish was caught by Chatter Allen, arguably, the best big trout fisher on the coast during the 50's and 60's. It is said that Chatter could literally step out on the porch of his Laguna cabin and sense where big trout would be that day. This fish was estimate well over 14 pounds and it weighed a solid 12 1/2 pounds after being gutted and gilled. Get Chatter's amazing story and those of 33 other great Texas trout fishers in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos ( L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*A Laguna Madre Legend*

This is Mike Blackwood, a real Laguna Madre trout fishing legend. Mike held the state record from 1975-1996 with a 33 3/4" brute. He is pictured here with one of two star tournament winners. Check out the mullet tail sticking out of this big trout's kisser. Mike builds his own lures, two of which are pictured below. Get his big trout fishing insights and personal fishing stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## WillieT

wos said:


> This trout would have no doubt been a new Texas Record. This fish was caught by Chatter Allen, arguably, the best big trout fisher on the coast during the 50's and 60's. It is said that Chatter could literally step out on the porch of his Laguna cabin and sense where big trout would be that day. This fish was estimate well over 14 pounds and it weighed a solid 12 1/2 pounds after being gutted and gilled. Get Chatter's amazing story and those of 33 other great Texas trout fishers in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos ( L. Scott Murray)


Chatter Allen was AD in Corpus when my dad was head coach at Miller. I was a kid and did not know Chatter well, but my dad had an assistant coach that was also one heck of a fisherman, Dusty Simmons. I have no idea if you have ever heard of him, but I fished with him several times. He had a fish house on the spoil banks in the Baffin area. Unfortunately Dusty died of a heart attack way before his time.


----------



## Rubberback

2thDr said:


> The State record was witnessed by other fishermen Bud Rowland did not know. They took photos, witnessed measurements, weight, and release. He did everything right, from experience. Had Boga checked, along w line for class record. Had he chosen to kill her he could have ended that arguement, but someone would have come up with another reason to doubt him. Come on, guys.
> All of us know that bigger fish exist. Think about them, not tearing down someone who is a great conservationist.


You think that trout survived all that. I have my doubts. I catch a 15 pound trout I'm keeping it. The end. I could care less what someone says about me. Thats the biggest trout Bud had ever caught & a new record he should of kept it. Wallace still holds the record.


----------



## wos

Chatter was an amazing fisherman and his passion was catching big trout. I didn't know Mr. Simmons but I probably met him at Chatter's cabin. You might have known Smiley Davis who was Chatter's buddy and in the CCISD as well. He was also a great fisherman. Thanks for sharing, wos


----------



## MIKE S.

Rubberback said:


> You think that trout survived all that. I have my doubts. I catch a 15 pound trout I'm keeping it. The end. I could care less what someone says about me. Thats the biggest trout Bud had ever caught & a new record he should of kept it. Wallace still holds the record.


I doubt Bud gives a sheet what you think he should of done or who you think holds the record...


----------



## MIKE S.

2thDr said:


> The State record was witnessed by other fishermen Bud Rowland did not know. They took photos, witnessed measurements, weight, and release. He did everything right, from experience. Had Boga checked, along w line for class record. Had he chosen to kill her he could have ended that arguement, but someone would have come up with another reason to doubt him. Come on, guys.
> All of us know that bigger fish exist. Think about them, not tearing down someone who is a great conservationist.


Well said!


----------



## Rubberback

MIKE S. said:


> I doubt Bud gives a sheet what you think he should of done or who you think holds the record...


Good!!


----------



## Rubberback

MIKE S. said:


> Well said!


And you think people care what you have to say about it. I've released a lot of trout & really don't think they make it. From reading about all he did with that fish before releasing it. They aren't called a weak fish for nothing. Reds are a whole different animal. That whole episode of that fish seems kinda of shakey. Man catches the record & lets it go. Shame on him. Good luck Bud I bet he doesn't let the next's one go.


----------



## MIKE S.

Actually, the man said given the opportunity over he wouldn't change a thing. It's all in wos' s book, you should pick up a copy..


----------



## Rubberback

MIKE S. said:


> Actually, the man said given the opportunity over he wouldn't change a thing. It's all in wos' s book, you should pick up a copy..


That episode will probably never happen again. That's what makes it to me so hard to believe. Its been argued to death.I personally don't know anyone that would let a record trout go. I know Buds a great fisherman & has released some monsters. How do you fish all your life & catch the biggest trout in your life & on a fly rod let it go. Plus, a record to boot. Sounds fishy to me.
O well life goes on. It really screwed things up. I'll just leave it like this" I don't really know any more who really holds the record" ? My take & I already know you don't care what I think is Wallace still holds the record. I've personally seen Wallaces fish it was in a glass case with the corky he caught the fish with. I've never seen Buds


----------



## wos

*Stats on our TX record trout*

Here are some stats on our state record trout here in Texas compared to the world record caught in Florida. It is amazing how close the length/weight statistics are in our Texas state record fish. I think these are all legitimate records and like all the others before, Rowland's amazing record will be broken, especially as so many folks are practicing conservation and letting trout reach their potential. wos (L.Scott Murray)


----------



## WillieT

wos said:


> Chatter was an amazing fisherman and his passion was catching big trout. I didn't know Mr. Simmons but I probably met him at Chatter's cabin. You might have known Smiley Davis who was Chatter's buddy and in the CCISD as well. He was also a great fisherman. Thanks for sharing, wos


Smiley Davis was a very close friend of my dad, Tom Pruett. They fished together a lot, along with Dusty. I do not remember my dad fishing with Chatter, but they were also good friends. My dad was president of the Texas High School Coaches Association while he was at Miller, 1955-1356, I think. Inducted into Texas High School Hall of Fame in 1964. He loved to fish and taught me all I know. I would consider him a great fisherman, but as a coach he did not have a lot of time to fish as much as he would have liked to.


----------



## wos

*Get ready for giant fish like this monster!*

The water has been really cold down south but get ready for giant fish like this one. All we need is a week or less of 70's. This is Lee Roy Navarro a fellow "Lagunatic" and a great fisherman. Lee Roy has salted away several real "personal bests" and continues his pursuit to this day for "the one". Here is a great winter fish caught at 12:30 pm on a day like today but a bit warmer. Get Lee Roy's fishing stories and big trout observations in my book on World Class Texas Trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com. Thanks 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Lee Roy's lure*

Lee Roy caught this brute on a Corky Devil in chartreuse and gold glitter. wos


----------



## wos

*Decent fish beginning to show*

Here are several Baffinette's my son Kirk and I recently cpr'd on March1st and 7th. Some decent fish are beginning to show shallower, although the water is still plenty cool and they are back and forth. Check out my book on world class Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Let's get fired up!*

Monster trout season is upon us, let's get fired up! This is Cody Bates, a fellow "Lagunatic", and a really good fisherman. Here is Cody's personal best, a 33 1/2" brute caught in very shallow water on a fly, no less. Cody spends a lot of time at his cabin down south which by the way, overlooks the ledgendary nine mile hole. Get Cody's fishing stories along with 33 other great trout fishers in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com. Time to get out there, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*One of the best of the best ever trout fishers*

This is one of the best of the best Texas trout fishers ever. This is Mark Idoux who has state trout records for several mid coast bays. He is truly an amazing trout fisherman and has the credentials to prove it. You can find out where, when and how he caught these record fish along with his personal accounts of these great Texas trout. Get Mark's best along with 33 other great fishermen's stories and photos and much more in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*A legend in the big trout world*

This gentleman is truly a legend when it comes to finding and catching monster trout. Most fishermen will recoginze Jim Wallace in the photo with his Texas record trout. The bottom fisherman is Jim's long time friend who caught his giant "personal best" while fishing with Jim on the same day Jim landed his record fish. Get the stories of this memorable day including when, where, and how these fish were caught in my book on world class Texas trout. Review my book and purchase it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*This trout would have been a new TX record*

This is probably the best Laguna Madre/ Baffin big trout fisherman of the 50's-70's. This is the legendary Chatter Allen with two monsters in the same day. The fish on the left was 34 1/2" and was estimated well in excess of 14 pounds. Even after the fish was gutted and gilled, it weighed in at 12 1/2 pounds. The fish on the right weighed exactly 12.0 pounds and is dwarfed by it's big sister on the left. Chatter was an amazing fisherman and had that 6th sense that could almost take him straight to big fish 8 times out of 10. Get his amazing story in my book on "World Class TX Trout Tomorrow......With Best of the Best Fishers" on my web at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## Fowl Play

Cool vintage pics! Love seeing these!


----------



## wos

*I like the old photos too*



Fowl Play said:


> Cool vintage pics! Love seeing these!


 Fowl Play: I like the old photos too, they are good reminders of the way it was and with a little work, could be again. I put a lot of these great old photos in my book. Thanks for your comments, wos (L. Scott Murray).


----------



## wos

*More from my book on giant TX trout.*

Check out these vintage photos of big trout fishermen from Texas back in the day. Boy's, these are some monster trout and we can have fish like this again if we put our minds to it. Get 34 stories on big Texas trout from today's "best of the best" Texas trout fishermen and much much more in my book, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". You can get it at a number of locations or order directly at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Read about the amazing big trout fishers*

Read about thirty four of the best of the best amazing big trout fishers in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com This is Barbara Skalak with an 11 pound, 6 ounce, 33.0 " giant from Baffin. Barbara and her husband, Jim, are awesome big trout fishers and have paid their dues for some amazing fish. Get their stories and much, much more on giant Texas trout in my book. Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*More from my book on world class Texas trout*

Here are some more vintage photos from my book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". Check out these amazing catches from back in the day. Some folks still ask, "why do we need limits". Get my book and the personal best stories from 34 awesome trout fishers and much much more at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

Here is another great Texas trout fisher from my book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". This is "Dew Man" Dewey McTee, a great outdoorsman and awesome fisherman. Check out his personal best, a 12lb, 8oz, 331/2" monster from down south. He calls this fish the "Mother's Day Monster" as he caught it during May on Mother's Day weekend. We still have time for that world class trout this year so get my book and read up on how, when and where to do it. Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com to get my book or pick it up at a number of retail locations. Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

This is Charlie Paradoski, one of the best trout fishers on the mid and upper Texas coast. Check out this fish he caught in Galveston Bay, a 33", 11 lb, 2 oz monster from Starvation Cove. Get Charlie's personal best story plus 50 years of experience in catching trout in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com. Big trout season is upon us, get out there and get with it. Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*The world record trout in by book*

Check out the current world record trout from Ft. Pierce Fla.. This incredible fish was caught by Craig Carson in May, 1995. She was 17 lbs, 7 oz and almost 40" at 39.5". Although my book is all about world class trout from Texas, this fish and fisherman are definitely worth writing about. Get his story along with stories from 33 outstanding Texas trout fishermen on their "personal best" in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos (L Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Incredible trout stories from my book*

Here is one of a kind when it comes to finding and catching monster trout. This is Cliff Webb, arguably the best big trout fisher from the 70's-early 90's. Cliff's father was a much respected game warden on the ULM/Baffin for many years and was instrumental in Cliff's love for the water and fishing, particularly big trout fishing. Cliff is truly a "giant slayer" and still guides occasionally when the mood strikes him. Get his story along with 33 other great trout fishers and much more in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2 coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*A Texas state record trout on ice*

Here are a couple of vintage photos from my book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Check out this monster trout displayed in a block of ice. It was 36" and weighed 16 pounds, a state record for sure. The bottom photo is from a great wade along Corpus Christi Bay back in the day. Check out these photos and much more in my book on world class Texas trout. Order at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

Here is another great Texas trout fisherman from the best book ever written about giant Texas trout. Some of you will recognize David Rowsey, one of the premier fishing guides and big trout specialists on the coast and arguably the "best of the best" in the Upper Laguna Madre/Baffin. David is shown here with a 32 1/8" beauty taken in March . Get his story on when, where and how in my book on world class Texas trout. You can review and purchase it www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Not to late for big trout*

We still have time for some big fish although the spawn is full bore. The first photo is Mary Albarado with a 31" brute caught in late May. She and her husband Bill, catch their share of big trout. The bottom photo is of Paul (Pablo) Wimberly with a giant 33 1/2" fish caught in late spring as well. Pablo is a long time big trout catcher in Baffin/ULM. Get their "personal best" stories along with 32 other great trout fishermen's commentaries including much more in my 263 page book dedicated to big Texas trout. You can review my book and purchase it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## Agwader

WOS, what state was that 16 lber caught in?


----------



## wos

*16 pounder*

Agwader; The world record trout was 17 pound, 7 ounces caught at Ft. Pierce, Fla.. The current Texas record 15 pounds, 6 ounces caught in the Lower Laguna Madre of Texas. Both stories of these fish and fishermen are in my book. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*A Texas Big Trout Fishing Duo*

Here are some incredible fish taken by two of the best big trout fishers on the coast, the Basci brothers. Top photo is Tansel with a 32 1/2" fish and the bottom photo is Oktay with a 32 incher. These guys are among the very best when it comes to snaking monster fish out of the ULM and Baffin. Get their personal stories including when, where and how to fish these brutes, in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

Here is another "best of the best" trout fishermen from my book. This is Dr. Scott Sparrow, from way down South, with another giant trout, cprd. Scott can fish with anything you put in his hand, spooler, spinner, but prefers a buggy whip. Scott is a remarkable fisherman and has a deep passion for the Lower Laguna Madre and the critters that live there. Get his awesome story and a ton of insight into his style of fishing for big trout in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

(Sorry about dropping the photo on the previous post) Here is another "best of the best" trout fisherman from my book. This is Dr. Scott Sparrow,from way down South, with another giant trout, cprd. Scott can fish with anything you put in his hand, spooler, spinner, but prefers a buggy ship. Scott is a remarkable fisherman and has a deep passion for the Lower Laguna Madre and the critters that live there. Get his awesome story and a ton of insight into his style of fishing for big trout in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*More great photos from my book*

Here are a couple of great father, son photos from my book. The top photo is Noe Morales with a 32" Baffin beauty. The bottom photo is Steve Morales, Noe's son, with a heavy 30" fish. Both Noe and his son Steve are excellent big trout fishermen and have caught their fair share of great fish. Both have a passion for conservation and the long term health of our trout fishery in the ULM and Baffin Bay. Get Noe's perspectives on fishing for big trout and the details on his personal best in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## jm423

Can't overstate how much good info, great pix, and thoughtful conservation ideas Scott has put into his book. (Think his "better half" did most of the work!, and she can outfish him at least 75% of the time!)


----------



## wos

*Yes, my bride can catch big old trout*

Yes, jm423 got it right, my wife Paulette is a really good trout fisher. Here is a photo of her in my book with a personal best of 33 1/8". She caught this monster in Baffin in less than a foot of water over a very small grass patch. My only claim to fame on this fish is that she caught it on one of my home made floater divers. She was an amazing help in getting my book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow" to press. You can review the book and purchase it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Giant TX trout in my book*

Here is another giant trout, caught by Kelly Rising. This gorgeous fish was caught in Sabine Lake and at the time of printing, it was the Sabine record at 30.5 inches and 11 lbs, 8 oz., talk about a fatty. Sabine fish in general seem to have better overall body conditioning than fish down the coast, lot's of groceries. Kelly grew up on Sabine and has caught his fair share of great trout. Get his story on when, where, and how to do it in Sabine in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L.Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*John Sutton, one heck of a fisherman!*

John Sutton is in the very front pages of my book as he ranks as one of the most experienced and successful big trout fishermen on the lower coast. John's amazing personal best was a 13.3 lb, 33 1/4" brute caught in Baffin Bay. Folks, that's the stuff that records are made of. John has caught more than his share of big trout in both the ULM and Baffin. Get is story on when, where and how he fishes for these gray ghosts in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

Here is another great Texas trout fisherman from my book. This is Bill Pustejovsky, one of the best, if not the best trout guide on the mid coast. The top photo is a great fish but the bottom photo is of two 32" twins he caught in the same day. Matty will produce giants, you just can't take them before their time. Get Captain Bill's personal best stories along with his years of savy on where, when and how to make big fish happen on the mid coast im my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Here is a pair of truly great Texas trout fishermen.*

Here are two of the very best Texas trout fishermen. The top photo is Jim Wallace who held the previous state record with a 33.13", 13lb 11.04oz monster from Baffin. His good friend, Ed Steadman is shown below with a 12.2, 32" horse. If the photos look similar, it's because they were caught the same day in the same place, that's remarkable. Get the story on this amazing trophy trout dream day and much more in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## IWade

GIANT TROUT is not the only game in town. 

Trout fishing is just plain fun and you don't have to catch giants to have a good time. This book shares the techniques of some very good fishermen that can certainly be applied to everyday spec fishing. Now go catch some 18 inchers and have fun.


----------



## wos

*Another awesome trout fisherman from my book*

Here is another awesome trout fisherman in my book. This is Dan Hasselbrock with a 10 lb. 1 oz. beauty from his favorite fishing destination, Baffin Bay. Dan has paid his dues with over 45 years of chasing big trout all over the Texas coast. His living room wall, which is full of big trout and snook, is a testament to his fishing skills. Get Dan's perspective on big trout fishing along with the details of catching his "personal best" in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## jm423

When are you gonna do a book on redfish?


----------



## jm423

Just a bump-- for the newcomers Need to latch onto a copy of this book, guarantee you will learn more than the cost of the book--i.e. cost / benefit is favorable.


----------



## wos

*A really big summer trout from my book!*

This is Cody Bates with an awesome summer fish measuring 33 1/2" and caught on a fly in super skinny water in July. Cody is a Lagunatic and has a cabin with the Nine Mile Hole in his back yard. Get the how, when and where to catch these giants during the summer and much , much more in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## corkysteve

*What a great book!*

Thank you kind sir for the awesome dedication you wrote for my Dad. I got the book just in time to take it to him on the Fourth of July. 
He sat back and slowly flipped through the pages, smiling from ear to ear, looking at all the folks he knows holding those giant trout.
Truly a great book.
Thanks again and looking forward to your next one,
Steve


----------



## wos

*Thanks corkysteve*



corkysteve said:


> Thank you kind sir for the awesome dedication you wrote for my Dad. I got the book just in time to take it to him on the Fourth of July.
> He sat back and slowly flipped through the pages, smiling from ear to ear, looking at all the folks he knows holding those giant trout.
> Truly a great book.
> Thanks again and looking forward to your next one,
> Steve


 Thanks corkysteve for your kind words regarding my book and I'm really glad that your dad enjoyed the read. A lot of those world class trout in my book were caught on world class Paul Brown baits. Your dad is a real innovator when it comes to producing some of the most incredible lures to come along in decades. Thank you for carrying on the tradition of a famous Texas lure making family. wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisher from my book*

Here is one of the best of the best trout fishers on the lower Texas coast. This is John Gill with a Baffin giant. John has caught more than his fair share of great trout from the ULM and Baffn. Get his personal best story and his insight from years of fishing down south in my book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow" at www.topwaterpublishing.com .Thanks as always and look for some better fish in August. wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## Snook1

Good Read. More People should read this book.


----------



## wos

*Thanks swassasin*



swassasin said:


> Good Read. More People should read this book.


Thanks swassasin, really glad you liked my book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Appreciate your comment and best fishing to you, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

Here is another great Texas trout fisher from my book. This is Vincent Rinando who has an experience base of over 40 years logged on the water. He is pictured here on his "yak" with an incredible 30" plus trout from Galveston Bay. He has held two Texas water body records for big trout in Galveston Bay, one on rod and reel, the other on a fly rod. Get his "personal best" story and the how, when and where in my book and much more. Check it out at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## wos

*A great Texas trout fisherman*

Here is another great Texas trout fisherman who has held several Texas bay body trout records. This is Filip Spencer with two giant fish over 30".Two of his records are from Corpus and Arnasas bays, both fish over 10 pounds, quite and accomplishiment for sure. Filip has caught a lot of his big fish off a yak in the dead of winter between December and February, brrr! Get his story and personal insight into big trout fishing in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos (L. Scott Murray)


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

Anyone know if this book is still available? Tried ordering on the website, but never heard that anyone received payment, etc. Been over a month. Thanks!


----------



## Bayscout22

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Anyone know if this book is still available? Tried ordering on the website, but never heard that anyone received payment, etc. Been over a month. Thanks!


Don't know but it'd be pretty easy to track down the author. He is a pretty well know cat in Texas inshore circles. I perused the inside cover and there isn't anymore contact information then exists on the website.

The book is awesome and something every Texas trout fisherman should read.


----------



## groundswatter

They have it at FTU if you're in Houston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

